# Nokia N9, What say you?



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

Nokia had just revealed it's new MeeGo phone, the N9 yesterday. Hands on over at Engadget.

So, guys and gals, what do you think of it?

Personally, I'm sold by the fact that it runs Linux and has a pentaband 3G radio.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Meh...

It would be cooler if it wasn't a Symbian machine...

Also: ICS + Nexus 3 > N9 + Symbian

The biggest problem I see with this device is, much like with WP7, there is limited app development on it's OS. In addition this device and others like it just don't have the processing or graphics power of Android devices of the same generation.

Btw: Android is Linux based too...


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

I know Android is based on Linux. It's like having a different distro. Need something different for a change.









Hardware? Nothing to write home about, heck the GPU is weaker than what I have now. The soul is what interests me.

About apps, yeah it's gonna ride on Qt. If this supports Alien Dalvik. It'll do well.

I bid them success on this, the best thing that Nokia did in years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------

